# WHoopSIE.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Call we got today. It "fell" off the wall.:whistling2: That bracket had 8 screws in it, with plenty of backing. Im still trying to figure out, how it "fell" off the wall. No way possible.:no:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn, heres the picture. 







:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

kids doing "pull ups" or someone using it for a seat while popping zits, check the mirror for puss


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Handicap bar behind toilet? Pulling up from wheelchair.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Do not warranty that! They pay for a new one!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

They paid for a new one. Wasnt anything for me to warranty. I swear guys, the bracket was not bent or anything. I picked the sink up off the floor, and set it right back on the bracket, put all my wait on the front. It was stiff, I think some one was peed off at someone.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

looks like a nooner to me... especially if they didn't try for warranty


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

big fat guy hit it with his leg when he was getting off the bowl.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Hogan leg drop seen it before :laughing:

We have been tracking this guy for years.
He's around 6 foot 6 fat, hairy back. Travels with a classic Hulk Hogan lunch box and fake mustache destroys plumbing fixtures Because of cheap single ply toilet paper.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

that's why at our shop on ADA lavs we use carriers, unless a really rare situation and the architect signs off on it.

did you have it screwed into the wall from underneath so it couldn't be lifted ?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Damn, heres the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2399
> :laughing:


Looks like a small room to be Handicap, also the door should swing out. Probably someone in a wheelchair that could not make the turn and got pissed. At least it does not look as if any got hurt.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

So, there should have been a little flood before someone turned of the water????...
Did someone have it off and dropped it and made the story up to not make them look bad to the plumber?
If it just fell off, then there should be damage like supplies and trap..

Was there more damage other than the sink?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I had a job that the floor man took the pedestal portion out from under the pedestal lavatory to install a tile floor. he left the lav portion hanging without supporting it. The lavatory portion was just stuck to the wall with caulk(cheapy pedestal) and over the weekend the lav. portion fell breaking the pvc p-trap and hitting the floor and broke the lavatory. The pex water lines flexed enough not to break and everyhting would have been ok BUT....It had a delta single lever lavatory faucet and when it fell the handle was turned on by the floor and flooded the house.. Nothing was broken on the water. A two handle faucet wouldn't have flooded the house.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait. We never installed this sink, or the toilet. This was a service call from a DR. office. Nothing could or would be warranted. As far as the flood, the only water that got on the floor was from the trap arm busting off the p-trap. Had no burst flex for water supplies. They were long enough for it to rest on the floor. But, someone had turned the stops off by the time I had arrived.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

whenever i see something like this i get a little uneasy feeling. i wonder where all the blood went, that porcelain is sharp. 




paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If that sink had been caulked, it might not have happened. I always use wood screws or tapcons for the two holes under the sink.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you have all overlooked one thing. Pent up sexual frustration in the office place. I've seen worse.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:furiousurn childproof caps!!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Hogan leg drop seen it before :laughing:
> 
> We have been tracking this guy for years.
> He's around 6 foot 6 fat, hairy back. Travels with a classic Hulk Hogan lunch box and fake mustache destroys plumbing fixtures Because of cheap single ply toilet paper.


 Damn I thought we were buddies and you go dropping dimes on me.:furious:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> Damn I thought we were buddies and you go dropping dimes on me.:furious:


 
Sorry Al the reward money was to tempting..:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Usually when a wall hung lav falls/gets knocked down it takes the angle stops with it and the stubouts flood the place(usually cpvc in fl).


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Usually when a wall hung lav falls/gets knocked down it takes the angle stops with it and the stubouts flood the place(usually cpvc in fl).


Commercial building with copper on this one.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

jjbex said:


> If that sink had been caulked, it might not have happened. I always use wood screws or tapcons for the two holes under the sink.


 :laughing: Caulk saved the day. News at eleven. Be for real man. Caulk holding a wall hung sink. LMAO
Hey did you hear the one about the .........


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

He means if you dont caulk it it can ride up on the bracket. It should have been caulked anyway per code. Screw holes are also provided on most if not all.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> :laughing: Caulk saved the day. News at eleven. Be for real man. Caulk holding a wall hung sink. LMAO
> Hey did you hear the one about the .........


I meant if it was caulked it wasn't going to slide off the bracket. Use your head man.


----------



## ProcessHeavy (Jul 13, 2009)

Tailpiece on drain was to long. Someone didn't want to cut it or didn't have nothing to cut it with and just made it work. Or they cheated it to meet ada height for inspection cause they screwed up. When you mesh up you can hit the hanger tabs back with a hammer to make them not as deep to raise it a little (1/2-3/4), which means it is not on the hanger all the way. I know those tricks. I have seen people do it. LOL


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

maybe someone overfilled the sink and it got to heavy.....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

gplumb said:


> maybe someone overfilled the sink and it got to heavy.....


:blink: Im no genuis by no means, but 1 gallon of water weighs 8.35 lbs, and that little old sink may hold 1/2 that before it starts draining down the overflow. It would take more than that to force it down.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

jjbex said:


> If that sink had been caulked, it might not have happened. I always use wood screws or tapcons for the two holes under the sink.


I have to agree, aside from it being code, the caulk would have kept the sink from being moveable at all. If you have ever removed an existing that has been caulked- then you know you have to take wallpaper/sheetrock/paint with it when you go. Especially if there was also caulking put on the back side of the lav before hanging it on the bracket too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The last one of those I went to was at 1 AM on a Saturday morning in the office of a business that closed at 5 PM. The owners son was there with his girlfriend and I know exactly why it fell of the wall. :laughing:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

gplumb said:


> maybe someone overfilled the sink and it got to heavy.....


 should have grid strainer if pulic


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone could have glogged it up though, I like the idea of someone bending up the lip on the bracket. Would have liked to have been a fly on the wall.


----------

